# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > منتدى كـأس العالم  2010 >  رونالدو يبصق على ملايين المشاهدين

## مشتت بشوالات

لاعب الوسط البرتغالي ينهي مسيرته في جنوب أفريقيا بعد الخروج على يد إسبانيا، ويبصق باتجاه مصور تلفزيوني كان يلاحقه على أرضية الملعب، ويلوم المدرب بأنه سبب الخسارة.

وكانت ردة فعل رونالدو غاضبة جراء محاولة المصور الاقتراب منه على أرض الملعب بعد صافرة النهاية مباشرة، فقام بإبعاده قبل أن يبصق تحت كاميرا التصوير في مشهد تم بثه في مختلف أنحاء العالم. 

وفي وقت كان رونالدو يعبر فيه عن خيبة أمله وانزعاجه من المصور، ظهر أن البصقة موجهة نحو ملايين الأشخاص من خلال العدسة التي نقلت هذا المشهد. 

وبعد اللقاء، لم يجب لاعب ريال مدريد الأسباني على أسئلة الصحافيين، واكتفى بالقول: "اسألوا كارلوس كيروش (المدرب)"، عن خسارة البرتغال أمام أسبانيا وخروجها من الدور الثاني من المونديال.


تحيه لكل عشاق هذا الاعب

----------


## دليلة

مابعرف كانو يبصق بالارض مش بلمشاهدين

----------


## ابو عوده

> مابعرف كانو يبصق بالارض مش بلمشاهدين


عن جد

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بظل عيب عليه نجم عالمي يعمل هيك حتى لو بدو يبصق ما يبصق على الارض اما على المشاهدين هي بتكون قله آدب وعديم أخلاق بكون

----------


## مشتت بشوالات

شكرا على المرور 

وكل المدافعين عن هذا المغرور 

اليوم الصحف تكلمت عنه وعن حركته واعتبرتها اهانه الى الملايين 

والعرب تجلس تدافع عنه

----------


## majid79

انا رأي انو البصقة قصد بها المصور 
ولكن هذا لا يعني ان يبصق في وجه الكمرا فهي تعبر عن الملايين 
حركة غير مسؤولة من شخص اراه متعجرف لقد دفع فيه 94 مليون اورو 
ولو تلاحظون في مباراة مع البرازيل احد المشجعين البرازليين 
كاتب لوح بالبنط العريض 
ther's only one ronaldo 
ورأيتها في وجهه وكأنه انزعج جدا

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

قصده على مصور 
ليه مكبرين الموضوع

----------


## مشتت بشوالات

اشكركم على المرور

----------


## تحية عسكريه

على المصور هذا لاعب تافه ومغرور اصلا ومتعود يسيء بس ايلو يوم

----------


## هيثم الضامن

حركة حقيرة من لاعب احقر

----------


## هيثم الضامن

يسلمو على النقل

----------


## هيثم الضامن

مو راضي يطلعلي الرابط 



 :SnipeR (57):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]تفضل اخ هيثم هاد الرابط مرة اخرى:





يسلمو اخ مشتت ..[/align]

----------


## mylife079

*حركات شخص فاشل بكل معاني الفشل 

فعلا انه تافه*

----------


## مشتت بشوالات

اشكركم على المرور والتواجد

----------


## Rahma Queen

هههههههههههههه
شو انتو عملتوها سيره
هاي اسمها قلة ادب
عيب عليه زلم كبير
بده إعادة تربيه وتأهيل
اي نعم اني ما بعرفه
بس لو اني بعرفه كلن كتير زعلت
يستحي ع دمه
احنا العرب بنقدسه
وهو بتف علينا
فعلا انه ...........
اصلا هو ما بعرف متى
اهدى الكأس لإسرائيل بيرضيكو يعني

----------

